# Steel Wheels for a 2001 Audi A6 2.7T Quattro....



## litlax (Jul 25, 2002)

I have a friend that just moved up here to Syracuse NY and is looking to put some snow tires on his quattro. Are there steel wheels that will work with the 2.7? Can you use a 16" or 15"? If not, what snows (@17") will work without killing the wallet.
Thanks,


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

i bought myself 16" pirelli with steel wheels, from tire rack, good price, fast shipping and most important very happy with the product, total was around $560, shipped. but i have a 2.8, not sure what size rim will fit 2.7,think that 15" wont fit, 16"???, but even if u have to go 17" because of your brakes, the have low prices on alloy wheels, such as borbets, if not just get tire that will fit the rims on your 2.7 and have your local tire shop change the rubber. check http://www.tirerack.com or give em a call. the person i place my order with was a audi owner, who seem to know these cars very well (ex.360). good luck


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (alpina5)*

Stock size is 16"... good indication of what will fit is check the spare tire, they don't usually go +1 or +2 with the spare. You know the Spare will fit, unless you went with bigger brakes than the stock 2.7t


----------

